# Best CG spring rates?



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Beowoulf said:


> I was talking to another guy that just got the GC setup and he was having some trouble with a bouncy ride. He was thinking that the front shocks were set too soft. What would be a good starting point on the SA shock setting?
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation of a shop in the San Diego area for installation. One last thing I hope; is it a good idea to get GC rear shock mounts since I have heard the OEM ones are prone to failure?


I left the shock setting the way they came from GC, ask them to set it up. You can install the stuff yourself, or spoon your local BMW tech a few bills and have him install it. It will take some getting used to if your not used to riding on linear rate shocks, that has more to do with what you'll feel than the spring rate itself.


----------

